# Noob trying to decide on Rocky Patel 1990 vs 1992



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

still pretty new to cigars and trying to taste as many cigars as possible. Dont have that much money right now, so im looking at some good bargain type cigars and I have heard great things about Rocky Patel and especially their vintage 1990 and 1992 lines. So I have decided to get a new box but cant decide on which one to get, they both seem to be great cigars. Could someone tell me the differences?

Some cigars I currently enjoy are Saint Luis Rey reserve especiale rothschilde, Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur epicure maduro and the Nub 464 Torpedo

My friend really liked the 5 Vegas Gold torpedo, but I didnt like it so much...

Im still unsure what im exactly looking for in cigars as im still learning. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't really answer your questions other than to say I personally prefer the 92 over the 90. The 92 has a Sumatra wrapper and the 90 is a Maduro.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I on the other hand prefer the maduro 90 over the 92... With that said, instead of buying a box, why don't you try a couple of samplers for the same money? In the 4-5 months I have been smoking cigars, my tastes have changed and I'm glad I never bought a box of some things I liked when I first started. With samplers, you could get a different sampling of what is out there.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I've never had the Vintage 92, but the 90 I had was good. The draw was a bit tight, though. If you have a B&M nearby, you should pick a couple up and see which one you like before buying a box. Or, you could check out some of the Rocky Patel samplers on the cigarsinternational.com. Here's their free shipping link: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

The '90 gets my vote.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Pick up some Vintage 2nds from CI/CBid - they come in both flavors. 

You can get them in a fiver for around $3 a piece. 

Same cigars without the fancy band.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Bunker said:


> Pick up some Vintage 2nds from CI/CBid - they come in both flavors.
> 
> You can get them in a fiver for around $3 a piece.
> 
> Same cigars without the fancy band.


Was just going to suggest the same thing.

Cbid has fivers of 2nds of the 90's and 92's all the time.

I prefer the 90's myself.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions, but Im in Canada, so i'd rather get a box than samplers...

it seems like the 1990 is slightly ahead in some peoples favour...


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Personally, I prefer 1990 than 1992. However, everyone have different taste. Get a sampler pack with both of these and decide which one you like


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't tried the 92 but from my experience with the 90, you won't go wrong if you bought a pack or a box of them. I had a 1990 Maduro Box Pressed(?) Robusto which had very good smooth flavor and an even burn. It has an understated appearance which to me, looks classy.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

The 90's get my vote. I prefer the churchill size best.


----------



## SmokeyJoeWood (Oct 28, 2009)

I also vote for 90, one of my favorite smokes. I find it to be a little stronger and much more rich and complex than the 92.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I like the 90 but your taste is what is important...sit down and try em both out...how can you go wrong with your own tastes?*


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Personally I like both the 90' and 92'. Though to be honest, I like the 61' even better. Though I'm probably in the minority on that.

In reality you can't go wrong with either. Though I would try and get ahold of one or two of each before buying a box...


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the 90 petite coronas. The wrapper sings on this small smoke.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I like them both, I bet you will too.

Picking favorites, I'll go with the 92 for more complex flavors. The 90 is a mocha/chocolate bar to me, good for desert.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just finished a 90 and it has my vote.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

cant go wrong with the 90


----------



## Whetto Garcia (Apr 28, 2010)

both very good, but I would go with 90's, but..... a fiver of each would be the best way to know what to buy a box of....


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Whetto Garcia said:


> both very good, but I would go with 90's, but..... a fiver of each would be the best way to know what to buy a box of....


I agree with Kevin - they're both good but theres something about the 1990 - it brought me back to smoking cigars a couple years ago - its a great way to understand the love for really quality smokes!

Do the 1990 first, as you enjoy it, pick up the 1992 later down the line


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Put this guy into the apparent minority who likes the 92 better. Great Sumatra! :nod: 
It's not a landslide by any means, & I really enjoy the 90 as well, but I give the nod to the 92 by a nose. This is coming from a Maduro slut too!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> I love the 90 petite coronas. The wrapper sings on this small smoke.


I couldn't agree more, and I love the Sun Grown Petite Corona as well. I think this is Rocky's best size, along with the Missle. The wrapper on these cigars really performs beautifully with each filler blend. These are my favorites and I smoke a lot of Rocky...

Check this...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-named-all-things-rocky-patel-its-blood.html

PG


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would skip them both and head straight for the Decades. IMHO it is one phenomenal smoke. The Decade Torpedo seems to be the best of the bunch for me but its distinct flavor profile is present throughout the entire line.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

havent tried the 1992 but the 1990s are unforgettable. There is a deal for 10 cigars at $39.99 expires November 30, 2010 PM me for the code. 

Did rocky wrap the Decades in Maduro? i'm not sure


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

1990


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Both are good NC's. Personally I prefer the 92 as I feel it has more complexity. Each to their own. :smoke2:


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Bunker said:


> Pick up some Vintage 2nds from CI/CBid - they come in both flavors.
> 
> You can get them in a fiver for around $3 a piece.
> 
> Same cigars without the fancy band.


I agree. The 2nds taste exactly the same and for the price you can get a bundle of both for less then 1 box of firsts.


----------



## mark powers (May 8, 2010)

im fairly new but i liked the 90 better, but the suggestion to try them all is a good one. ci sent me a link for a sampler this weekend

4 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '92 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Toro (6.5" x 52)
4 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro (6" x 52) 
for 60 dollars 

problem solved


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I've always liked the 90s best, and it isn't even close. Of course, your opinion may vary. Try both and decide for yourself.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hmm.I'd say skip em both. There's better for less..


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well i cant give you too much guidance... however, i have had a 1990 it was only in my humi for about a week... it was so good, i wish i had a whole box of them... i smoked it till it burnt my fingers.. and it NEVER once got a harsh taste even when it got so close to my mouth... very very great smoke amazing construction... hmmm i think i know what im gonna have when i get back home for midterm break :madgrin:


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

$34.99 +shipping RP 1990 Toro at CI.

CODE: Cigars International
Expires November 30, 2010

However if there is a joes jambalaya you can get it cheaper for $37.99 (w/free shipping) for 10 RP toros sometimes 1992 or 1990

Again, are the decades wrapped with maduro. It says secret at most B&MS what is it really?

IF your new to RP i recommend getting the seconds from cigar bid 5pack of 92 and 90 for $16/per 5-pack is a good deal


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Evonnida said:


> I on the other hand prefer the maduro 90 over the 92... With that said, instead of buying a box, why don't you try a couple of samplers for the same money? In the 4-5 months I have been smoking cigars, my tastes have changed and I'm glad I never bought a box of some things I liked when I first started. With samplers, you could get a different sampling of what is out there.


agreed but FYI 1990(12 yr) is a honduran broadleaf and the 1992(10 yr) is a Ecuadorian Sumatra.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Another vote for the 90. 92s are ho hum for me.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It appears to me that the wrapper of Decade is some type of Maduro. The country of origin is a mystery but I consider it a Maduro.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

If no one else has mentioned them, the RP sungrowns are also really good.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

mark powers said:


> im fairly new but i liked the 90 better, but the suggestion to try them all is a good one. ci sent me a link for a sampler this weekend
> 
> 4 - Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52)
> 4 - Rocky Patel Vintage '90 Toro (6.5" x 52)
> ...


Excellent deal for some good sticks. Here's the link for anyone who's not signed up for their emails.

Cigars International

Be sure to use free shipping!


----------

